# Hyogo's Requesting thread for his Gemsona + Ness/Lucas Fanart (Paying decently)



## Hyoshido (Apr 30, 2015)

Got over 3k TBT to spare, looking for some artwork of my first OC and favorite game character :>

I'm willing to accept Traditional and Digital artwork for paid commissions, Freebies are REALLY appreciated since this is the only piece of art of him I've got and people are less likely to accept IGB commissions, every piece I get will be loved and cherished.

But anyways, lets show the star of the thread himself!








*Name:* Tanzanite (Likes to be called "Taz" as a nickname, he'll only let people who're close to him to call him Tanzanite)
*Eye color:* Black, other colors on clothing should be obvious.
*Eye style:* [x] Similar to Lapis' eyes.
*Personality:* Protective, clumsy and somewhat emotionally strong.
*Specific features:* Boots have Tanzanite shaped holes on both sides of ankles on each boot (his Gem can move from one foot to the other) He uses this to protect his Gem from breaking if his feet are in danger.
*Weapon:* His weapon will be a pair of boots that can increase his general mobility and give him more skills in hand to hand combat (specifically in his legs, perfect kick boxer) along with making his general defenses more improved, however this all comes at a big price, His boots are his weak spot if he's in a defenseless state, if you catch Tanzanite off guard or when Taz is at a pause (more or less when he's not attacking) It's easy take advantage of him, Tanzanite must always be on an offensive battle style to keep fighting.

He's been made collab like by me and Computertrash, I came up with ideas, clothing and gem/weapon, Computertrash doodled it all together and threw extra ideas and designs so I'm really thanking him here for his work to make this a reality, without him, I wouldn't be able to have something to call my own OC.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


















































Additional choices (Fanart)
------
Ness [x] [x] (Art by Bitterlings)
Lucas [x] [x]

Specific details
-For Ness and Lucas to have their body proportions like they do in Smash and the Eathbound series, call it "chibi" if you will
-Same goes for the eyes, if you want to put some sort of hue on the eyes, Purple for Ness & Blue for Lucas

I think that's all for now, woop woop!!


----------



## mugii (Apr 30, 2015)

he's so cute im gonna peee

i cant draw him tho, not for a little while,,,,, but i hope you get offers c:

maybe his weapon could be this?



Spoiler











since tarzanite comes from africa! this is an african club weapon !


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

i can try ; u ;


----------



## Keitara (Apr 30, 2015)

whooo you finally have your own oc! congrats!
what a shame that I already started with your request, otherwise you could have changed it to your new oc ;-;
boots as weapon? That sounds so cool haha. Maybe there could be ropes in it, and by pressing a button they squeeze out? Idk for what kind of thing he could use that but anyways xD Or it could produce air and then he could fly? as for design, I would design it sci-fi like, with lots of buttons in different colors on it. maybe also a small monitor on it? kinda a supercomputer? a nuclear bomb?! or there can come poison out of it? [insert other torture methods in here] ummm ok my ideas are getting weirder and weirder. I stop now :x


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

he's a cutie <3

also when you mentioned his weapon was a boot
I just imagined him taking it off and angrily throwing it at someone


----------



## mugii (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> he's a cutie <3
> 
> also when you mentioned his weapon was a boot
> I just imagined him taking it off and angrily throwing it at someone



10/10 for this weapon


----------



## tobi! (Apr 30, 2015)

one gemsona please.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 30, 2015)

teavii said:


> he's so cute im gonna peee



pls dont pee all over hyogos thread



Norski said:


> one gemsona please.



u gotta pay to get a gemson

=

i will draw ur gemson like i did for that lapis pic i drew recently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 30, 2015)

starts sweating


oh no hes cute..,,,whee ze

i dont even watch this show but im so proud of ur first OC man. good job. if i ever scrounge up the ability to draw ever again i might doodle him qvq


----------



## Beary (Apr 30, 2015)

I dREW THIS ON A POST-iT

r i p



Spoiler







****ing camera wouldnt focus, sorry
//dies internally


----------



## Alvery (Apr 30, 2015)

Nebu said:


> he's a cutie <3
> 
> also when you mentioned his weapon was a boot
> I just imagined him taking it off and angrily throwing it at someone



i couldn't resist ahah

Sorry it's just a messy sketch! Maybe I'll work up the motivation to redraw and actually colour someday


----------



## azukitan (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a minute left before my break ends, but HUBBA HUBBA WHAT A HUNK! >:9


----------



## Aeryka (May 1, 2015)

I've never drawn males, ever. But I gave it a shot!


Spoiler: OC










I'm practicing with digital so you can take this as a freebie ; u;


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2015)

Hoo boy, I go to sleep and I am welcomed with such nice posts! Thanks everyone!!



teavii said:


> he's so cute im gonna peee
> 
> i cant draw him tho, not for a little while,,,,, but i hope you get offers c:
> 
> ...


Naaaw thank you, It's nice enough knowing you'd consider drawing him! :>
It does make sense to use a weapon based on the stone origin but I've seen many Gemsona's that use Swords/Clubs/Spears and Staffs, gotta play it unique y'know!!




Beary said:


> i can try ; u ;


woop woop!! :>



Keitara said:


> whooo you finally have your own oc! congrats!
> what a shame that I already started with your request, otherwise you could have changed it to your new oc ;-;
> boots as weapon? That sounds so cool haha. Maybe there could be ropes in it, and by pressing a button they squeeze out? Idk for what kind of thing he could use that but anyways xD Or it could produce air and then he could fly? as for design, I would design it sci-fi like, with lots of buttons in different colors on it. maybe also a small monitor on it? kinda a supercomputer? a nuclear bomb?! or there can come poison out of it? [insert other torture methods in here] ummm ok my ideas are getting weirder and weirder. I stop now :x


Naw that's all good, You'll do an amazing job on Lucas so that's something to look forward to!
Crystal Gems in the show aren't all sci-fi except for the Homeworld Gems and since mine's more based on the Crystal side (They're the good Gems) it wouldn't work all that well o: However the whole producing air to make higher jumps and such is a good idea!



Nebu said:


> he's a cutie <3
> 
> also when you mentioned his weapon was a boot
> I just imagined him taking it off and angrily throwing it at someone


Thank! :>
That could be something actually, I mean, not something he'd do in battle but it could be something!



Norski said:


> one gemsona please.


ur already ur own gemsona, just look at that hat! It's covered in gems!!



computertrash said:


> pls dont pee all over hyogos thread
> 
> i will draw ur gemson like i did for that lapis pic i drew recently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, ur right, I wouldn't like to be pee'd on 8(
And omg DUDE BRUH, that's too nice srsly!!



Shirohibiki said:


> starts sweating
> 
> oh no hes cute..,,,whee ze
> 
> i dont even watch this show but im so proud of ur first OC man. good job. if i ever scrounge up the ability to draw ever again i might doodle him qvq


Nooo ur cute, thanks tho!!
Teehee, Computertrash is to blame for making him look so cute, I just did the clothes and Boots really :'D! And aw, I hope you feel better soon yo!



Beary said:


> I dREW THIS ON A POST-iT
> 
> r i p
> 
> ...


rip beary, u will never be forgotten ;'( That draw is nice thoughhh! Thanks! :>



Alvery said:


> i couldn't resist ahah
> 
> Sorry it's just a messy sketch! Maybe I'll work up the motivation to redraw and actually colour someday


We all couldn't resist really, throwing boots is a strong tactic B)
Naw naw! Thank you for the Sketch!! :> I hope your motivation levels come back up soon!



azukitan said:


> I have a minute left before my break ends, but HUBBA HUBBA WHAT A HUNK! >:9


( ･ิ‿･ิ) Thanks for compliments Azuuu!! I bet my sona would go Hubba 4 u 2!



Aeryka said:


> I've never drawn males, ever. But I gave it a shot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC
> ...


That's lovely! Thank you! I hope you're proud for drawing males now! :>

Thanks for the love, guise ヾ(*?∀｀*)ﾉ

I've also been thinking to make his boots do the following when he activates them

-Increased Mobility and Parkour skills
-Increased Stamina
-Able to kick faster than he normally can
-More damage resistance everywhere except boots
-However he is weakened if Boots take damage and cannot defend himself

I'm possibly going to make him more of a fast melee fighter who specializes with kicks, more like a kick boxer if you will, the feelings from most of his body go into the boots to last longer in battle, assuming the opponent doesn't aim for the boots, but the feelings also  power up his kicking abilities but coming at a great cost too.

I dunno, it's more of a brainstorm personally, you guys are still able to suggest things if you'd want to.


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I've also been thinking to make his boots do the following when he activates them
> 
> -Increased Mobility and Parkour skills
> -Increased Stamina
> ...



omg i was thinking like he'd be a strong fast guy and in addition to stomping everything into the ground, he'd have nice hand to hand combat skills as well

meanwhile calcites like i have a sword and ill punch you in the face i dont give two shi.ts


----------



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

eee 
crystal gems in the show? Homeworld gems?
This is about some kind of tv show?  o-o
Sorry, seems like I don't know that show...


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2015)

computertrash said:


> omg i was thinking like he'd be a strong fast guy and in addition to stomping everything into the ground, he'd have nice hand to hand combat skills as well
> 
> meanwhile calcites like i have a sword and ill punch you in the face i dont give two shi.ts


Yeee boi, It makes sense to make him go sanic speeds!!



Keitara said:


> eee
> crystal gems in the show? Homeworld gems?
> This is about some kind of tv show?  o-o
> Sorry, seems like I don't know that show...


It's called Steven Universe, it's really great! :>


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2015)

Spoiler:  








wip duh



and pixel thin!!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2015)

computertrash said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh
those are amazing!! Ur getting so gud with pixels too!


----------



## lazuli (May 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bruh
> those are amazing!! Ur getting so gud with pixels too!



not used to small scale flat colour ones! tryin to improve isometric tho.
pixel art is just weird


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2015)

bump, computertrash is p nice guyy


----------



## puppy (May 1, 2015)

i'll give it a go


----------



## Nay (May 1, 2015)

If I doodle ur gemsona will you give me.. idk. a hug.

Taz is cute, I'll give it a try later too


----------



## Hyoshido (May 1, 2015)

puppy said:


> i'll give it a go


Good luck! Thanks for the Interest! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



audino said:


> If I doodle ur gemsona will you give me.. idk. a hug.
> 
> Taz is cute, I'll give it a try later too


I'll give you all the hugs, bro


----------



## Nay (May 1, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'll give you all the hugs, bro



Yay :' )


----------



## puppy (May 1, 2015)

not today, hands and feet
i colored in my sketch


Spoiler


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2015)

audino said:


> Yay :' )


(づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ



puppy said:


> not today, hands and feet
> i colored in my sketch
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oooh! That's very nicely done! :>


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

Here's your boyyy!






I hope you like it :>


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2015)

I love it, maaaaang B)


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

Hug pls (?▽`ʃƪ)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2015)

༼ つ ◕‿◕ ༽つ
hugs forever thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guise if I made like hella bells, I'd love to see something with Taz and Ness from Earthbound.

I'm pretty sure Taz would be _very_ interested with Psychics, I unno, I'm sure he'd love to see what happens to him in the future (even though Ness doesn't have those psychic powers)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2015)

bumping like a big fat NERD


----------



## mugii (May 2, 2015)

haha nERD

tazanite's weapon should be a leg


----------



## Hyoshido (May 2, 2015)

teavii said:


> haha nERD
> 
> tazanite's weapon should be a leg


I'll challenge u and CT to a NERD off!!

Can it be based on urs because bae, u got fine legs.


----------



## mugii (May 2, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'll challenge u and CT to a NERD off!!
> 
> Can it be based on urs because bae, u got fine legs.



that was great, 10/10


----------



## Astro0 (May 2, 2015)

i just hAD TO
hope u like it bae, pls excuse the ****ty foreshortening of his hand hahaha




might line and colour hmmmm


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

ASTRO UR A BABE

He looks noiceeeeeeeee!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

Decided to go with Tanzanite as the name (woo) Taz will be his nickname since most people around him are too casual to be close enough to call him Tanzanite.

Also updated weapon desc, already found a design on the boots I'd like Taz to have when he summons them from his Gem.



teavii said:


> that was great, 10/10


Finer than fine, sugar lips.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

Boot weapons have been finalized, no previews till Computertrash is able to sketch em up :3c

Bump otherwise!!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

Bumping because I'm a big boy!!


----------



## Money Hunter (May 3, 2015)

a boot weapon??
 that's so cool


----------



## Hyoshido (May 3, 2015)

Indeed! There's so many gemsonas who use swords, spears and such, I wanted to be more unique!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2015)

Buuuuwomp


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2015)

got MORE bells 2 spend, woo


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2015)

Well, most were spent, woop woop


----------



## Money Hunter (May 4, 2015)

bump for the gemsona with a boot


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2015)

booty hbumps


----------



## mariofespurr (May 5, 2015)

Your gemsona is super neat. Good luck!


----------



## mugii (May 5, 2015)

ur weapon should be cleats

step on peeps faces


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2015)

mariofespurr said:


> Your gemsona is super neat. Good luck!


Thanks!! :>



teavii said:


> ur weapon should be cleats
> 
> step on peeps faces


I did consider that, but the boot designs are final, hopefully Computertrash isn't kept too busy so he can work on comms and get that order out :3c


----------



## lazuli (May 5, 2015)

teavii said:


> ur weapon should be cleats
> 
> step on peeps faces


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2015)

Spongebob is now confirmed as my Gemsona, woop


----------



## Hyoshido (May 5, 2015)

Nothing relevant to say so here, have a handful of dongers.
ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ༼ ?ل͟?༽༼ ?ل͟?༼ ?ل͟? ༽?ل͟? ༽?ل͟? ༽ᕕ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ


----------



## mugii (May 7, 2015)

bumpin this for u bb


----------



## Hyoshido (May 7, 2015)

Thank thank thank!!

I've been a real sour noodle by getting a faulty Wii U 8( hope the refund comes fast since I want to atleast put it towards a new Wii U.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2015)

bumpers


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2015)

uh oh, I'm dropping spaghetti all over the thread!


----------



## mugii (May 8, 2015)

//places eggs on them carefully

- - - Post Merge - - -

THE GOD DAMNED BLITHER OF TACTLESS NINCOMPOOPS, HOW IT CONTINUES TO HAUNT MY WRETCHED EARS. THE WORDS SPILL OVER THE SIDE OF THIS ENCHANTED METAL FROG DISCUS, LIKE A BABBLING SPRING IN A MYTHICAL FOREST GOVERNED BY A GUILD OF GOSSIP-HUNGRY LOBOTOMY HOBBITS. THIS DELUGE OF WORDS, LEAKED FROM THE INCONTINENT CREVICES OF TWO BRAINLESS GUSHING YAMMER****S, IT OVERFLOWETH, OH HOW IT OVERFLOWETH, SOGGING MY GRAY, PRACTICAL PAIR OF PANTS, THE LEGGINGS OF A SIMPLE MAN. A HUMBLE MAN. IT THEN CONTINUES ITS DOWNWARD TRICKLE, DOUSING MY UNREMARKABLE SHIRT, THE SERVICEABLE GARMENT OF YOUR AVERAGE ALTERNIAN "JOE", CHILLING THE FRAIL TORSO BENEATH, A PATHETIC DUFFEL OF MEAT WRACKED WITH HEAVY SOBS, SOBS CAUSED BY WORDS, WORDS WHICH CONTINUE TO DRIP. AND SLEUCE. AND SPILL. THREATENING TO DROWN ME. PLEDGING TO. PROMISING! AND YET I WILL NOT DROWN. WHY WON'T I DROWN? PLEASE LET ME DROWN. LET ME DROWN SO THE WORDS WILL BE NO MORE!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 8, 2015)

The best read in my entire life.
I can die peacefully.

Thank u teavii


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 9, 2015)

pssttt..


----------



## Hyoshido (May 9, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> pssttt..


You vanished again ;n;

Hello hello!!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

Regarding these issues, confessions is surely a wonderful place.


> hyogo is disgusting. his newest request thread literally SCREAMS "GIVE ME FREEBIES BECAUSE I HAVE NO MONEY!!!!!1!11!!!!!11 1! !!!!"





> I seriously laughed when I saw Hyogo's new request thread. He's pretty much begging for art and it's pathetic. Stop complaining how you have no bells to buy art and earn it. There are SO many ways to earn bells on TBT. People who buy a lot of art worked for those bells. No one like a begger. You don't get anything without working for it.


This thread isn't based entirely on Freebies, the people who've drawn for me so far have insisted on it but yet you choose to believe that I'm begging, as the first post says, I am happy with what I've got so far and wish to expand my collection, I am more than happy to pay people with in-game bells because that's at a high amount, I've got billions to spend but I'd rather not sit down for hours/days converting it all to TBT currency, that's why I'm saying I don't have much TBT to spare, please read that before jumping to a begging route, thank you.

I am fully aware of earning TBT, atleast a mass amount which can be achieved by selling artwork, hard to get in-game items on animal crossing and exploiting the forum shop to make profit, I would appreciate it more and be less of a "pest" if you anons would stop being cowards and show yourselves, you're going to read this anyway so there isn't a need to hide it.

This thread was not intentionally to come across as begging, people refuse to do paid commissions because they aren't interested in in-game bells or they find my character unique enough to throw doodles my way, yet I still bump the thread to try and see if people are interested in me paying them, I thought this post was needed because people are framing me as some sort of begger and they're wrong about it.

But it's confessions, It's not going to change.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You vanished again ;n;
> 
> Hello hello!!



that's my job
and man those butts who complain at your threads, LEMME AT EM
I'll draw every single thing you want just to get on their nerves :UU


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> that's my job
> and man those butts who complain at your threads, LEMME AT EM
> I'll draw every single thing you want just to get on their nerves :UU


ur tearing me apart with these sudden vanishes, dude ;_;
confessions is always like that, if you have an opinion that isn't "correct" they'll write a message pretty much saying "Urrrgh why cant x user just die?!"

I'm pretty sure that is what those Anons want because it's "begging", even though I clearly know who one of them are.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ur tearing me apart with these sudden vanishes, dude ;_;
> confessions is always like that, if you have an opinion that isn't "correct" they'll write a message pretty much saying "Urrrgh why cant x user just die?!"
> 
> I'm pretty sure that is what those Anons want because it's "begging", even though I clearly know who one of them are.



aww is that a marriage proposal?

tis is life man, its full of unfairness and nonsense, chu gotta just ignore dem haters
cuz if you dont have haters, it just makes you not normal


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> aww is that a marriage proposal?
> 
> tis is life man, its full of unfairness and nonsense, chu gotta just ignore dem haters
> cuz if you dont have haters, it just makes you not normal


You already have a wife, so no :3c I just cherish u as a friend!!

Yeah, I've already had to get a Mod involved with the person I believe who's been cussing me, It's been a few weeks and yet they carry on with that nonsense, they claim to have such a wonderful life outside of TBT, obviously not :3c
That's true, but I don't want everyone to hate me!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You already have a wife, so no :3c I just cherish u as a friend!!
> 
> Yeah, I've already had to get a Mod involved with the person I believe who's been cussing me, It's been a few weeks and yet they carry on with that nonsense, they claim to have such a wonderful life outside of TBT, obviously not :3c
> That's true, but I don't want everyone to hate me!!



I was gonna reject you anyways, mah chubby angel is mine♥

you cant control people man, I know how you feel
I feel the same xDD I need to listen to myself sometimes..


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> I was gonna reject you anyways, mah chubby angel is mine♥
> 
> you cant control people man, I know how you feel
> I feel the same xDD I need to listen to myself sometimes..


Bruh, I don't want ur bae throwing comments at me again D':

Well I have TBT now, so they can hush about the lack of it :/
Yes, you should listen to urself cus ur awesome!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bruh, I don't want ur bae throwing comments at me again D':
> 
> Well I have TBT now, so they can hush about the lack of it :/
> Yes, you should listen to urself cus ur awesome!



I want him getting mad at you >:3 he's so cute when he's angrehhh♥♥

ahaahhahahha no man you cant control anythang
nahh brah shush I'll tell bae about you that you're flirting with me


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> I want him getting mad at you >:3 he's so cute when he's angrehhh♥♥
> 
> ahaahhahahha no man you cant control anythang
> nahh brah shush I'll tell bae about you that you're flirting with me


*You're going to get me killed*

Maybe not, but they should go bother people who deserve it 8(
Pssh, how's that flirting?!


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

hi yes
i can draw something now i dont suck anymore



Spoiler: example


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

Beary said:


> hi yes
> i can draw something now i dont suck anymore
> 
> 
> ...


u never sucked in the first place, amigo!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> *You're going to get me killed*
> 
> Maybe not, but they should go bother people who deserve it 8(
> Pssh, how's that flirting?!



maybe thats what I want huehuehue

ok I'll call them over my profile
you're calling me something I'm not, so I'll just accuse you of flirting


----------



## Beary (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> u never sucked in the first place, amigo!



aw ty c: <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> maybe thats what I want huehuehue
> 
> ok I'll call them over my profile
> you're calling me something I'm not, so I'll just accuse you of flirting


ur posts just make me pull this face.







Beary said:


> aw ty c: <3


:>>


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

did people really say that stuff? gosh


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ur posts just make me pull this face.



not sure what I interpret from this..


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> did people really say that stuff? gosh


That's what happens in the TBT Confessions tumblr, people go anon and **** over other members.



staticistic1114 said:


> not sure what I interpret from this..


It means ur kawaii ok


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> It means ur kawaii ok



*hides face* nyyaaaaaaa~~ don't call me such things♥♥ >//<
ok now you're flirting :3


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> That's what happens in the TBT Confessions tumblr, people go anon and **** over other members.
> 
> 
> It means ur kawaii ok



just read the tumblr and i just went wtf at some of the stuff there

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Hyogo is the worst, vile being compare to an entire weeaboo population."

Sounds like your popular.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> *hides face* nyyaaaaaaa~~ don't call me such things♥♥ >//<
> ok now you're flirting :3


?\_(ツ)_/? I'm just a sweet gent.



Money Hunter said:


> just read the tumblr and i just went wtf at some of the stuff there
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


...B-but I hate Weeaboos, comparing me to them is like comparing Skittles to Trash sacks.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ?\_(ツ)_/? I'm just a sweet gent.



AYOOO STOP READING THAT ****


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> AYOOO STOP READING THAT ****


reading wat!!


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> reading wat!!



STUPID ****TY CONFESSIONS THAT NO ONE EVEN BOTHERS READING
ITS FULL OF CRAP JUST DONT EVEN LOOK AT IT MAN


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> STUPID ****TY CONFESSIONS THAT NO ONE EVEN BOTHERS READING
> ITS FULL OF CRAP JUST DONT EVEN LOOK AT IT MAN


8( ur not my real dad

but lmao, I should stop reading them, they're giving me cancer.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> 8( ur not my real dad
> 
> but lmao, I should stop reading them, they're giving me cancer.



I'll get cancer from hearing you get bothered by them :U


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

the posts there are cancerous


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> I'll get cancer from hearing you get bothered by them :U


But what would bae say??!



Money Hunter said:


> the posts there are cancerous


They'll nitpick on people for the stupidest things and it's like, "are you really proud of yourself?"


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But what would bae say??!



bae would be sad if I were sad bcuz you're sad


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> bae would be sad if I were sad bcuz you're sad


is gud that u won't be sad then 8)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 10, 2015)

bump time


----------



## Money Hunter (May 10, 2015)

bump for the infamous hyogo


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

I'm now a rebel, banned in 69 different countries.

Bite me.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> is gud that u won't be sad then 8)



ok then dont read


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> ok then dont read


I might've read a little more.

_might've_


----------



## mugii (May 11, 2015)

what even is this thread anymore


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

Cancer, hope u had an eggcellent read


----------



## lazuli (May 11, 2015)

hi i spend many seconds making this for u!!!!11







yes i used laptop trackpad, fite me 1v1


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> hi i spend many seconds making this for u!!!!11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank frank, but where's the stank?

Is lovely, and yes, I will 1v1 u nerd.


----------



## lazuli (May 11, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Thank frank, but where's the stank?
> 
> Is lovely, and yes, I will 1v1 u nerd.



me: *is tiny*
me: (ง •̀_•́)ง


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> me: *is tiny*
> me: (ง •̀_•́)ง


me: *is normal sized* ?\_(ツ)_/?
me: (づ｡◕‿◕｡)づ c'mere u


----------



## mugii (May 11, 2015)

oh god not egg puns


----------



## Money Hunter (May 11, 2015)

hi there


----------



## Hyoshido (May 11, 2015)

teavii said:


> oh god not egg puns


Well it's ur fault 8(



Money Hunter said:


> hi there


ello ello!!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2015)

Now it's bump times.


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2015)

look guys
dude has a whole 1.5k !!!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 12, 2015)

That means I can buy many memes!! :3c


----------



## lazuli (May 12, 2015)

here is meme free of charge
(insert selfie of u)


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

Just wondering-would you take 50x50 pixel art? I'm learning, in need of a little TBT and could use some practice!


----------



## Peebers (May 13, 2015)

Hi! I'm trying out a new art style and I decided to butcher draw your OC! ;v; 



Spoiler












pls dont kill me omf


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

Naaaw Peebers that looks adorable! :> Thanks very much!


----------



## Peebers (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Naaaw Peebers that looks adorable! :> Thanks very much!



You're welcome! he was fun to draw ;v;


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

I'll start when I get home, and I'll sketch then you can rate


----------



## lazuli (May 13, 2015)

Spoiler:


----------



## Astro0 (May 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ٩(^‿^)۶
> 
> =
> 
> ...



holy **** those are so awesome


----------



## Jeremy (May 13, 2015)

Please refrain from discussing topics other than the purpose of this thread.  You can continue this in PMs, thanks.


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

Ok, I have an example of both my sizes:

^ 50X50

200X200

Offers on either, none or both sizes


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

Offtopic posts should be deleted soon, including my own.



MayorEvvie said:


> Offers on either, none or both sizes


I'm not too big on the 200x200 size personally, I'll do 100 on the 50x50?


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

Sure! I'll get on it right now


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

Awesome, hope you have fun pixelin' him


----------



## lazuli (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> By the way, Nice job deleting your signature, yet another way to try to bait me  Good job proving me right AGAIN.



aw broski u forgot to highlight the part that says "oops, did i just say that"
nice sig "wtb white knights"

saying a pixel artist uses bases 100% of the time is really offensive. i mean, pixel art is no easy task (esp ones that look as nice as hyodorks) so why hate on someone's stuff if you cant even do it urself (probably)

=

@ evvie good start, should look up hair shading/anti aliasing pixel tutorials. the colours are pretty bright as well.

=

(was on a tumblr but) ppl saying 'if u want art that badly then be patient' uhh ur the ones who went and nabbed the first spots right away 8( ppl do want art that badly but yall go in 2 minutes after a shop opens and take the slots so no wonder ppl complain when its the same ppl every time.. (sorry for puttin this in ur thread, buddy boy, ill remove it later if u want.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> @ evvie same as hyogo, should look up hair shading/anti aliasing pixel tutorials. the colours are pretty bright as well.


I just haven't had the willpower to pixel, thanks to a certain someone.
But I should look into it, I wanna get better with hair.


----------



## lazuli (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I just haven't had the willpower to pixel, thanks to a certain someone.
> But I should look into it, I wanna get better with hair.



i can help u!! :''0
(also u mentioned being on pixeljoint before, have u tried wayofthepixel/pixelation? it can take ages for someone to reply but the ppl there (one that comes to mind is decroded) are rly nice/helpful.


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

Done with your pixels!

There you go! I hope you like it, and send the TBT if there is nothing for me to edit out~


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

It's all for good practice, thank you Evvie! I'll send em now.


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I might've read a little more.
> 
> _might've_



I'll disappear again then
bye♥


----------



## himeki (May 13, 2015)

Thanks! I hope you like it~
might open a shoop lmap


----------



## oswaldies (May 13, 2015)

Aww, how cute!

I'll try drawing him once I'm feeling better <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i will make pixel for hyodork, like the giant woman/connie/sapphire/ruby
> probably after all the stuff i need to do so in like. a week or 4. (no probably in a week or two)
> i need to try and make bigger pixels!! since im having so much trouble with isometric
> hyoman, do u know how to do isometric. sob.


Aw man, you know I'd love that, your pixels are too superb!

I actually don't know about isometric, never done that POV before.


----------



## lazuli (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Aw man, you know I'd love that, your pixels are too superb!
> 
> I actually don't know about isometric, never done that POV before.



:00!!!! really!! lots of people start out with isometric when first learning but is not bad that you haven't.
oh right this is thread about gemson
have you come up with backstory for mr pretty eyes here. is he more liking to homeworld or earth or neither or wot. im actually wanting to make like 6 more gemkids, sobs. got a list of gems an everything]


----------



## oswaldies (May 13, 2015)

Can I add a pink heart around him when I draw him? <3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> :00!!!! really!! lots of people start out with isometric when first learning but is not bad that you haven't.
> oh right this is thread about gemson
> have you come up with backstory for mr pretty eyes here. is he more liking to homeworld or earth or neither or wot. im actually wanting to make like 6 more gemkids, sobs. got a list of gems an everything]


Really? It'd be good for views so there's that.
And y'know? I actually haven't, I should write something up sometime, however I'd probably be edgy and make him sort of neutral on both types of gems.

And bless you, you've got a big creative mind :>



sailoreamon said:


> Can I add a pink heart around him when I draw him? <3


Go for it!


----------



## lazuli (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Really? It'd be good for views so there's that.
> And y'know? I actually haven't, I should write something up sometime, however I'd probably be edgy and make him sort of neutral on both types of gems.
> 
> And bless you, you've got a big creative mind :>
> ...



edgy like. hes a lone space wanderer who was made in a kindergarten. homeworld gems overlooked him and p much forgot bout him but NO MATTER. tan is his own man. hashtag edgy.
i think im better doing interior isometric than exterior :'(


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> edgy like. hes a lone space wanderer who was made in a kindergarten. homeworld gems overlooked him and p much forgot bout him but NO MATTER. tan is his own man. hashtag edgy.


Yeeeeh p much, he fights for his own side but will aid either side if he feels like they're the right side to follow.

Master of edginess unbound lmaoooo


----------



## oswaldies (May 13, 2015)

Spoiler: a quick doodle











You can take off my signature if you want (the weird lines next to your adorkable gemsona)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

Thank you Sailor, It's cute :>


----------



## oswaldies (May 13, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Thank you Sailor, It's cute :>



Sorry, I have like no experience with online sketches </3


----------



## Hyoshido (May 13, 2015)

wink wonk, it's time to donk the threadddd


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

Wink wonk dink donk


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 14, 2015)

i was feeling sad and your oc is cute and i tried something with my style im sorry its trash


Spoiler: weh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> i was feeling sad and your oc is cute and i tried something with my style im sorry its trash
> 
> 
> Spoiler: weh


Naaaw Shiro, that's so lovely :>
And I hope you're feeling better now :<


----------



## doveling (May 14, 2015)

i was bored so here ye go~
free of charge


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

That's really nice of you Poppet. :> I love it! Thanks!


----------



## lazuli (May 14, 2015)

wernk wronk

*ROXY: hmm i dunno 
ROXY: maybe our asses are gettin too hot 
DAVE: maybe you should speak for yourself 
ROSE: DAVE! 
DAVE: S.HIT 
ROXY: lol*

school internet aint workin with line again for some reason!! riprip


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> wernk wronk
> 
> *ROXY: hmm i dunno
> ROXY: maybe our asses are gettin too hot
> ...


Wink wonk, tough guy, I took that Ness sketch u did and made an ava with it, bite me
Also wtf, ur school needs to be punched >:I

Also secret babe gave me their TBT because they don't want to come here anymore, I could smooch her so much for the loving donation.


----------



## lazuli (May 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Wink wonk, tough guy, I took that Ness sketch u did and made an ava with it, bite me
> Also wtf, ur school needs to be punched >:I
> 
> Also secret babe gave me their TBT because they don't want to come here anymore, I could smooch her so much for the loving donation.



ok i will fite!!
yes it does

and aww that was nice of em. clap clap.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ok i will fite!!
> yes it does
> 
> and aww that was nice of em. clap clap.


༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ here I come, with my fighty hands!!
I will stalk your school and deck ur school's internet and the only thing that will work with it is LINE

Yee, isn't it kinda weird though? I've been called such a bad person recently but now I'm being rewarded by such lovely people?
(btw, I appreciate everything you guys have done for me, you're all such amazing people)


----------



## lazuli (May 14, 2015)

is pretty weird. i also changed my avatar too!!!
but then i cant use mspa or tbt or OoA or yt if u make it so only line workd :''0


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> is pretty weird. i also changed my avatar too!!!
> but then i cant use mspa or tbt or OoA or yt if u make it so only line workd :''0


Bossman, ur the avatar master.
oo sry, I'll make everything u use only work then, thank.


----------



## lazuli (May 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bossman, ur the avatar master.
> oo sry, I'll make everything u use only work then, thank.



ok make tumblr work too while ur at it wink
oh did u decide on a gem for another gemkid? u said maybe turquoise, right


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ok make tumblr work too while ur at it wink
> oh did u decide on a gem for another gemkid? u said maybe turquoise, right


Sure buddy bud buddo!
I haven't, I've been a sleepy noodle today, had a 3 hour nap when I got home smh, I almost missed the deliveries I was meant to look out for!!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

Double post, gg tbt


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

Updated OP with an additional request that I'd rather be paying for since it's more complex.

Feel free to call me ****ing weird, lmao.


----------



## lazuli (May 14, 2015)

ur right, that is weird


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

Don't judge me 8(

Removed to just regular Ness and Lucas in the colors I usually have drawn, the ZSS idea might've come off as a fet to some.


----------



## lazuli (May 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Don't judge me 8(
> 
> Removed to just regular Ness and Lucas in the colors I usually have drawn, the ZSS idea might've come off as a fet to some.



yeah i could see that. like maybe not EXACTLY zss clothing but similar clothes while still keeping eb clothing in mind? like idk if theres any astronauts or space stuff like that in eb but like. LIKE THIS





(original img/concept by dou hong)
its aspects of amethyst's outfits incorporated onto the other gems but still being distinct enough that theyre not wearing the same outfits. mayb request somethin like that.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> yeah i could see that. like maybe not EXACTLY zss clothing but similar clothes while still keeping eb clothing in mind? like idk if theres any astronauts or space stuff like that in eb but like. LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EB has tons of space stuff, it was originally a game about time travel from what I remember seeing.

And kek, that'd be a cool idea.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

bemp berp brep


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

Good mornin'


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

First time I ever used a gif for bumping.

is a nice gif, manatee's are adorable!!


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> First time I ever used a gif for bumping.
> 
> is a nice gif, manatee's are adorable!!



haha, it totally gives me the "bump" feeling 

I want to finish Lucas so badly, agghh BUT THERE'S SO MANY THINGS TO DO!
I'll try my best to finish him this weekend Hyogo! AND DON'T DARE TO TELL ME "DONT RUSH"!! I SET MY MIND ON FINISHING IT THIS WEEKEND SO DON'T DARE TO DESTROY MY DETERMINATION. >-<

I'll show everyone that there are artists who don't want to give someone an artpiece because a requester "begs", but because the artist just wants to make him feel better and happy! Whether that requester is a friend or not! >_< I'M SOO MAD AGH
HYOGO I'LL PUT MY LIFE IN LUCAS SO PREPARE YOURSELF!!!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

Keitara said:


> haha, it totally gives me the "bump" feeling
> 
> I want to finish Lucas so badly, agghh BUT THERE'S SO MANY THINGS TO DO!
> I'll try my best to finish him this weekend Hyogo! AND DON'T DARE TO TELL ME "DONT RUSH"!! I SET MY MIND ON FINISHING IT THIS WEEKEND SO DON'T DARE TO DESTROY MY DETERMINATION. >-<
> ...


:>

Don't rush yourself, your auction is nearly over and you've got commissions and stuff to do too, don't feel forced to make me happy sooner than later, your actual customers deserve your time than me :O
Ok, I won't break your determination but don't rush for me ok!!

That's what people have been getting confused with, I haven't bothered anyone to give me free art, they've just chosen to do so, I don't have any idea why but it's what they wanted to do and I really appreciate them for it, if that's begging then I wonder what sort of world some members on here are in.

Do NOT kill urself to finish Lucas, pls ;_;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Sketch













Spoiler: Line













Spoiler: Sh!t Color












Btw, he reminds me of this (the best band/video ever)


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Btw, he reminds me of this (the best band/video ever)


ffffffffffffffff, you made Tanza look like a total badass tbh, He doesn't mess aroooooound!
It's so good and kind of you, you sure you don't want any TBT for it? ;3;

And who knows, Tanzanite could be rockin' out with Daft Punk secretly 8) I aint wrote a proper backstory for the fella yet so rip me, otherwise the song's nice! Aint listened to much of Daft Punk tho ;3;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ffffffffffffffff, you made Tanza look like a total badass tbh, He doesn't mess aroooooound!
> It's so good and kind of you, you sure you don't want any TBT for it? ;3;
> 
> And who knows, Tanzanite could be rockin' out with Daft Punk secretly 8) I aint wrote a proper backstory for the fella yet so rip me, otherwise the song's nice! Aint listened to much of Daft Punk tho ;3;


Yay!!
If you want ???? Honestly I don't mind, been watching/listening to that vid a lot and it really got me into the mood of drawin' him for ya xD so I attempted kinda drawing him in their style not really?? sorry I couldn't get the colors exact btw, that's all the blue markers I had ; ^;

Haha, would totally fit xD
They literally have about 13 music videos of these guys, it plays out a complete story. I spent an hour or so one morning finding them all and making a playlist of them in order xD
I love it, cuz I've loved Daft Punk for years, and uh, blue ppl are frickin' awesome haha ^^


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Yay!!
> If you want ???? Honestly I don't mind, been watching/listening to that vid a lot and it really got me into the mood of drawin' him for ya xD so I attempted kinda drawing him in their style not really?? sorry I couldn't get the colors exact btw, that's all the blue markers I had ; ^;
> 
> Haha, would totally fit xD
> ...


:>>
I sent 300 atleast, just ask if you want more given!
Naaaw, the colors look good, glad that music motivates you to draw, SU music tends to put me in the mood to pixel :>

Oh gosh, that must've been fun D':
Blue people are raaaad ye, gotta thank Computertrash for suggesting the Blue colored skin and features, he was originally going to be light skinned but changed to Blue to fit with the Gemsona theme ;3;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> :>>
> I sent 300 atleast, just ask if you want more given!
> Naaaw, the colors look good, glad that music motivates you to draw, SU music tends to put me in the mood to pixel :>
> 
> ...


Yer so sweet <3 No need for anymore, lol.
I hope you get more art soon. I may try a digital chibi of him next week (WILL BE AN ACTUAL FREEB THIS TIME CUZ MY DIGITAL IS CRAP!!) when I'm out and can't work on figurines and shizz.
SU?

I liked wtaching them, so not too bad lol.
Yeah, is gemsona like a person based off a type of gem sounds so derpy and obvous when typing it out


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Yer so sweet <3 No need for anymore, lol.
> I hope you get more art soon. I may try a digital chibi of him next week (WILL BE AN ACTUAL FREEB THIS TIME CUZ MY DIGITAL IS CRAP!!) when I'm out and can't work on figurines and shizz.
> SU?
> 
> ...


Naaaw hush, you're the sweet person here!
Thanks! (I hope to actually pay for some lmao) and oooh really? I bet that'd be neat to see! I bet your digital will be as good as your traditional work!

SU = Steven Universe, the songs are just so passionate!

Gemsona's are pretty much based on Gems, their names are based on the Gems they originate from, Tanzanite is ofcourse based on the Tanzanite Gem itself, the colors of their skin are also based on the original Gem too (Tanzanite being Blue colored)

There's more too, like weapon designs and such too, my Gem was so fun to make.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Naaaw hush, you're the sweet person here!
> Thanks! (I hope to actually pay for some lmao) and oooh really? I bet that'd be neat to see! I bet your digital will be as good as your traditional work!
> 
> SU = Steven Universe, the songs are just so passionate!
> ...



Ohhh o //o lol
You should have a Received art section under it, I wanna see what you've gotten! :0
Have you never seen my digital? xD it's pretty meh.

Ohhh, right. I've only seen the show a couple times before, my bro likes it though.

Cool. If I ever made one I'd either go with my birthstone (Garnet, but I hate red) or aquamarine, but then I'd just end up basing it off of me.... //sweats
I fail at making my own actual OCs, it either ends up looking like me, or I make them too shnazzy and get jealous I don't look that way xD I'm weird...
I'd make a guy one maybe, but if I made him too sexy my bf may get jealous xDD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ohhh o //o lol
> You should have a Received art section under it, I wanna see what you've gotten! :0
> Have you never seen my digital? xD it's pretty meh.
> 
> ...


:>
I was planning on doing that, I'll have to do that sometime? Prolly when I get more pieces.
I can't remember if I have actually, welp.

It's nice, it really toys with your emotions and I just adore it!

Tanzanite's a December birthstone too, so I'm sort of basing it on me then :B also in Computertrash's designs, I sort of have hair similar to Tanza's so yeee, Garnet's a nice Gem (and character in the show) so ayy, Aquamarine would be neat too o:

Yeah, Tanza's the first OC I've ever made up, wouldn't be possible without Computertrash's help, my mind isn't really all that creative really, sobs.

There's no actual male Gems in the show (except Steven but he's Half Human/Gem so yeh, no full male Gems) so they're more unique, and o boi, wouldn't want that to happen, don't want you to nerf the hotness on him tho!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> :>
> I was planning on doing that, I'll have to do that sometime? Prolly when I get more pieces.
> I can't remember if I have actually, welp.
> 
> ...



If you've gotten more pieces? o -o
Do you have another thread to dump your arts? I know you have lots of Ness (and maybe Lucas too?)
I'd love to see your collections <3
I'm big on that kind of stuff.. Can't tell you how many different folders I have in my computer of collected art, lol

I remember one of them made me cry at the end xD Idr which it was though :c

Oh, really? That's my bro's stone too, lol.
YOUR HAIR FLAILS OUT?? I want flaily hair ; 3;
Ah, I didn't realize SU were of gemsonas, that's pretty cool.


----------



## lazuli (May 15, 2015)

gemsonas are fan created gems but amethyst, pearl, garnet, lapis lazuli, rose quartz, peridot, jasper, ruby, sapphire, opal, sugilite, alexandrite and malachite are all 'official' gems. yeah theres lapis/ruby/malachite/alexandrite gemsonas but they were made before they were officially introduced in the show. one of the the characters in a latter episode says something that implies that theres more than one gem at a kind; like multiple pearls. so yey! everybody wins.
gemsonas are really fun! theyre meant to be you/represent you (persona + gem = gemsona) but really they can be just OCs. its especially fun because the show is still revealing/developing the gem backstory and such so u can keep developing them.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

computertrash said:


> gemsonas are fan created gems but amethyst, pearl, garnet, lapis lazuli, rose quartz, peridot, jasper, ruby, sapphire, opal, sugilite, alexandrite and malachite are all 'official' gems. yeah theres lapis/ruby/malachite/alexandrite gemsonas but they were made before they were officially introduced in the show. one of the the characters in a latter episode says something that implies that theres more than one gem at a kind; like multiple pearls. so yey! everybody wins.
> gemsonas are really fun! theyre meant to be you/represent you (persona + gem = gemsona) but really they can be just OCs. its especially fun because the show is still revealing/developing the gem backstory and such so u can keep developing them.



Oh, super cool. Thanks for that!
Maybe I will make one then :3
I used to be obsessed with blue skin and such.
I guess this could technically be mine already...????


Spoiler










Made this about 3 years ago, maybe... Why?
Art project + obsessed with blue. Lol


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

That character could be made into a gem, you'd need to consider heavily changing the outfit though, as far as I'm aware, Gems don't really wear casual clothing (atleast posh??) other than Amethyst to be honest.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> That character could be made into a gem, you'd need to consider heavily changing the outfit though, as far as I'm aware, Gems don't really wear casual clothing (atleast posh??) other than Amethyst to be honest.



It's a fancy dress ; ^;
I have it irl, lol. I used to wear it to weddings and stuff xDD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

I wouldn't say too fancy either then because Gems have weapons, bruh, who'd wanna slash people with a sword u pull out of your Gem while wearing an expensive dress!!

I think you should look at other peoples Gems to decide on an outfit, helped me out on mine tbhhh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

Goddamn forum bug, I mean, seriously???


----------



## lazuli (May 15, 2015)

seriously, yo
oh man im going up to austin this weekend, gon be fun maybe
is a 5-6 hour drive, leaving in like 2 hrs yayeyayeyayehyeyahyehayehayh

there's no specific dress code that gems have so what they wear is up to them and junk.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

computertrash said:


> seriously, yo
> oh man im going up to austin this weekend, gon be fun maybe
> is a 5-6 hour drive, leaving in like 2 hrs yayeyayeyayehyeyahyehayehayh
> 
> there's no specific dress code that gems have so what they wear is up to them and junk.


Bugs make me sad in the frontal.
ooo, does that mean no LINE either? Hope u have real fun tho!!!

And rly? Just never seen gems with any fancy clothing rly other than Rose tbh


----------



## KainAronoele (May 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I wouldn't say too fancy either then because Gems have weapons, bruh, who'd wanna slash people with a sword u pull out of your Gem while wearing an expensive dress!!
> 
> I think you should look at other peoples Gems to decide on an outfit, helped me out on mine tbhhh



It's not an official one anyway, just mean that design could probably fit the scheme and such.
I'd slash a sword in a nice dress tbh xD

I want to get a Toon Link cosplay, but make it like a dress. Kinda like the way kyukon made my piece.
And if I were to be a hero/fighter/wielder of a weapon, it'd be a sword ~


----------



## lazuli (May 15, 2015)

well my sisters student dorm has internet but we're helping her move or smth?

most gemkids have 'normal' clothing but ive seen fancy ones, depends on who/what they are in gem society.a space wanderer wouldnt have as nice clothes as a gem whos high ranking in the gem army/royalty.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

ur post is glitched compooperbaeb


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

HYOGO! Stay tuned! 
I'm gonna finish your lil Lucas-boy in a couple of hours I think! Only the shoes and the shirt is left! Coloring these patterns on his shirt will be a pain in the butt though..
I really love the coloring I did on his skin, especially the legs *-* 
Your lucas will be one of my favorite drawings haha! I'm especially proud because I shade him with my self-made brush! 

I'm literally sitting here in front of my tablet since hours and my back and butt hurt even though I'm sitting in a office chair, I'm gonna take a loong anime break after finishing him >-<


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

I'll be staying tuned yo o3o
And damn, sounds like you're really working hard on Lucas, I'm so lucky this is a free piece but I can't help but feel guilty? ;_;



computertrash said:


> well my sisters student dorm has internet but we're helping her move or smth?
> 
> most gemkids have 'normal' clothing but ive seen fancy ones, depends on who/what they are in gem society.a space wanderer wouldnt have as nice clothes as a gem whos high ranking in the gem army/royalty.


ooo ok, well you'd be a busy boy so yeh.

guess so bruuuuh! I don't think too much.


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

Don't worry , it's alright!!
I think I'm getting slowly faster 
Only the face-pattern left...

and I'm sorry that he doesn't have the proportions you would like! I don't really know how I should draw him like this.. it would probably look super ugly ^^'


----------



## mugii (May 15, 2015)

bumpin this 4 u


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

Thanks for bump woop woop!!


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

yess finished!
Hope you like Hyogo :'>

THEM LEGS THOUGH. I LOVE THEM.





and to make this clear for anyone who didn't get this into his head, Hyogo doesn't beg for anything. He gets the art because he's a nice person and people want to draw for him anyways, he doesn't even need to beg to get something!! UGH So mad about this.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

I don't like it, I loooooove it!!
Those legs indeed yoo, everything about it looks ace B) you did really well on the shirt too!

Besides, I've blocked confessions so I can't see those posts anymore, they HAVE to come to me personally if they want to rant


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

me everytime I need to bump my thread, wink wonk


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> me everytime I need to bump my thread, wink wonk



That is terrifying..


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

Exactly, I'm pretty terrifying myself B)


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Exactly, I'm pretty terrifying myself B)



By bumping?? o -o

Dude. You get more art from the request thread than I do xD
Told you a lot of choices made ppl run.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> By bumping?? o -o
> 
> Dude. You get more art from the request thread than I do xD
> Told you a lot of choices made ppl run.


Yess B(

Also because people like bland choices that I have? idk ;_;
you need more because ur stuff is more unique.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Yess B(
> 
> Also because people like bland choices that I have? idk ;_;
> you need more because ur stuff is more unique.



Your choices aren't bland!!
My stuff's just so awesome ppl can't handle it?! Jk xD
My luck in that thread is terrible though, both ppl that offered me art on there (and I paid for) were banned and/or have become unresponsive. It's been like over a month I think.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Your choices aren't bland!!
> My stuff's just so awesome ppl can't handle it?! Jk xD
> My luck in that thread is terrible though, both ppl that offered me art on there (and I paid for) were banned and/or have become unresponsive. It's been like over a month I think.


Blehhhh, Tanza's the babe so I guess he's not so bland ;3;

But ur stuff is too good for em prolly, I mean, just look at that hair *~*
That sucks man, could always try talking to the mods about a refund of sorts? I dunno if it'd work but it's worth a go, no?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Blehhhh, Tanza's the babe so I guess he's not so bland ;3;
> 
> But ur stuff is too good for em prolly, I mean, just look at that hair *~*
> That sucks man, could always try talking to the mods about a refund of sorts? I dunno if it'd work but it's worth a go, no?



Definitely :3

Aw, thanks xD I'm proud of it ^^ lol probably my only good feature
Yeah, I suppose. I just PM'd them this morning, so will probably give them a couple days to respond before I go to mods.
I hate going to mods cuz I feel like it's always for stupid stuff and I'm sre they have more important things to take care of. Or not, but who knows, lol


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

Look at this thread
everytime I do it makes me laugh
How did my eyes get so red?
And _what_ the hell is on Hyogo's head?



KainAronoele said:


> Definitely :3
> 
> Aw, thanks xD I'm proud of it ^^ lol probably my only good feature
> Yeah, I suppose. I just PM'd them this morning, so will probably give them a couple days to respond before I go to mods.
> I hate going to mods cuz I feel like it's always for stupid stuff and I'm sre they have more important things to take care of. Or not, but who knows, lol


wink wonk

Gimmie that hair pls, do want *~* and pls, there's other good things about u!!
And I hope they get back to you soon, sucks getting scammed tbhhh, but it's not rly stupid if they're purposely inactive broooo.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Look at this thread
> everytime I do it makes me laugh
> How did my eyes get so red?
> And _what_ the hell is on Hyogo's head?
> ...



Nice.. poem...?

Just bleach and dye your hair xD Mehhhhhhhh
Yeahhh, problem with being online. Don't wanna do something, log off and never come back on "problem solved" for them.
Apparently been screwed a lot (not sexually, omg..) by artists and ppl I've done art for.
But I really do hate paying ahead sometimes, I understand the half payment better, it's like insurance or whatever lol.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Nice.. poem...?
> 
> Just bleach and dye your hair xD Mehhhhhhhh
> Yeahhh, problem with being online. Don't wanna do something, log off and never come back on "problem solved" for them.
> ...


"Poem" ur a filthy casual 8( It's edited lyrics by the godliest band, Nickelback 

But if you do that around here and not a girl, you'll get called gay so hard lmao.
Uhhhh, shrek them yeh!!
We've all been there mang 8( it sucks.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

Pearl returns, wink wonk.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 17, 2015)

Uhh, after I find out how much I may need to pay Pharaoh for two commissions, I might just host a small contest with atleast 1k TBT as the main prize, I'd like to at least get 1750 saved up so I can do 1k, 500, 250 for 1st, 2nd and 3rd.

I dunno, should I just base it on my OC or give people multiple characters? (Probably just Ness and Lucas though)


----------



## KainAronoele (May 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> "Poem" ur a filthy casual 8( It's edited lyrics by the godliest band, Nickelback
> 
> But if you do that around here and not a girl, you'll get called gay so hard lmao.
> Uhhhh, shrek them yeh!!
> We've all been there mang 8( it sucks.



I like Nickelback, I can't pinpoint that song though... Sorry ; ^;

Nuuuuuu, maybe do a tip then?? IDK :c
Shrek them? o .o
It's life I guerss.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Uhh, after I find out how much I may need to pay Pharaoh for two commissions, I might just host a small contest with atleast 1k TBT as the main prize, I'd like to at least get 1750 saved up so I can do 1k, 500, 250 for 1st, 2nd and 3rd.
> 
> I dunno, should I just base it on my OC or give people multiple characters? (Probably just Ness and Lucas though)



Sounds good, I've been contemplating another contest too.
Mine always had about 3 options, give variety of what they can draw, and helps you get more art of them all ^^


----------



## Money Hunter (May 17, 2015)

Would you be interested in this for IGB?:


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2015)

.n. I'm not quite sure really.

Also I didn't want to make a new thread so I'll leave this here.




Thought I'd try a simple animation, it prolly sucks since it's my first time :3c


----------



## NikkiNikki (May 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> .n. I'm not quite sure really.
> 
> Also I didn't want to make a new thread so I'll leave this here.
> 
> ...



Omgosh, the animation looks good! I like


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> Omgosh, the animation looks good! I like


Would help if I didn't keep it up for only 10 minutes lmfao, I'll fix it right away.

Thanks tho!!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> .n. I'm not quite sure really.
> 
> Also I didn't want to make a new thread so I'll leave this here.
> 
> ...



Gimme it.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Gimme it.


NUH, is my lil chib.

Also yeeeh, I was thinking just the three of these nerds should be in my contest, I dunno how long to make the contest though .n.


----------



## NikkiNikki (May 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> NUH, is my lil chib.
> 
> Also yeeeh, I was thinking just the three of these nerds should be in my contest, I dunno how long to make the contest though .n.



2 weeks or a month would be good i guess. or depends how many people will like to enter the contests as well.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> NUH, is my lil chib.
> 
> Also yeeeh, I was thinking just the three of these nerds should be in my contest, I dunno how long to make the contest though .n.



Then make me one, dammit!
Toon Link please!

Yeah, 2 weeks - a month. Most the time I have to extend mine a bit too, but always ends up worth it.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Then make me one, dammit!
> Toon Link please!
> 
> Yeah, 2 weeks - a month. Most the time I have to extend mine a bit too, but always ends up worth it.


maybeeee, depends if my mood stays for long ono; definitely won't do animations for TBT unless they're just simple blinking or w/e though, friendly freebs would be ideal ouo!

I was thinking about 2 weeks the least, woop woop, once I pay Pharaoh then I'll prolly make it.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> maybeeee, depends if my mood stays for long ono; definitely won't do animations for TBT unless they're just simple blinking or w/e though, friendly freebs would be ideal ouo!
> 
> I was thinking about 2 weeks the least, woop woop, once I pay Pharaoh then I'll prolly make it.



Don't have to xD just really wanna a pixel from you duuude!
I mean, sounds fair lol, I'm sure it's hella a lotta work.

Sounds good! After my auction I'll probably start mine up since I'll have a good amount to spend and form prizes with ^^


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Don't have to xD just really wanna a pixel from you duuude!
> I mean, sounds fair lol, I'm sure it's hella a lotta work.
> 
> Sounds good! After my auction I'll probably start mine up since I'll have a good amount to spend and form prizes with ^^


I'll definitely cook you up something sometime, I owe you for the freeeeeeb!
Only issue rly was finding a GOOD gif making program zzz

wink wonk, would be all ace bruhhh B)

o no it's the ness army and they're here to take my heart, also they invaded my OP ;_;


----------



## KainAronoele (May 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'll definitely cook you up something sometime, I owe you for the freeeeeeb!
> Only issue rly was finding a GOOD gif making program zzz
> 
> wink wonk, would be all ace bruhhh B)
> ...



Awww, YAY!!
Right? Ones I always find have those stupid webpage URL at the bottom of it.

Yeahhh!! I'ma have like a 5k prize or something xD (total for all 3 ranks + for other entries that don't make ranks, etc)
OH NOOOOO!!! DON'T TAKE HIS HEART, DON'T CHOKE ON IT EITHER!!


----------



## lazuli (May 18, 2015)

ness cant stop, wont stop


----------



## toxapex (May 18, 2015)

Can I charge you for looking at my avatar??


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Awww, YAY!!
> Right? Ones I always find have those stupid webpage URL at the bottom of it.
> 
> Yeahhh!! I'ma have like a 5k prize or something xD (total for all 3 ranks + for other entries that don't make ranks, etc)
> OH NOOOOO!!! DON'T TAKE HIS HEART, DON'T CHOKE ON IT EITHER!!


Man, now I'm seeing all these people joining recently with all their fancy pixels, it's making me jealous ono;
yeee, I had to download one myself, was a risk because all these other ones either made the outcome all wrong on purpose so you buy the full thing or yeh, but this neat one I got is free and has lots of options and junk, only problem is that the pixels lose their transparent backgrounds (sure you can just re-do it again but still, sob)

Maaaan, I'm only gonna be able to afford like 1,750 TBT to share among three winners ono you lucky gal.

Ness can't stop, won't stop.



computertrash said:


> ness cant stop, wont stop


You can't stop drawing the silly cutie yourself (Sure, it's me who keeps spamming u to draw him) but u kno wat I mean.



tokayseye said:


> Can I charge you for looking at my avatar??


sure, ya big nerd!!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Man, now I'm seeing all these people joining recently with all their fancy pixels, it's making me jealous ono;
> yeee, I had to download one myself, was a risk because all these other ones either made the outcome all wrong on purpose so you buy the full thing or yeh, but this neat one I got is free and has lots of options and junk, only problem is that the pixels lose their transparent backgrounds (sure you can just re-do it again but still, sob)
> 
> Maaaan, I'm only gonna be able to afford like 1,750 TBT to share among three winners ono you lucky gal.
> ...


Nooooo, honestly, I've seen all those pixels, and while cute. I still would only buy yours xD
Aw dude, I feel ya, I sometime try finding new art programs and I'm just like, please be good and don't hurt my computer or make my sh!t crappy ; ^;

Maybe I'll help ;D
Yeahhh, my auction is going insane. It's so awesome that I'm scared I'm being tricked xD idk why, I'm just a super paranoid f***

Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Nooooo, honestly, I've seen all those pixels, and while cute. I still would only buy yours xD
> Aw dude, I feel ya, I sometime try finding new art programs and I'm just like, please be good and don't hurt my computer or make my sh!t crappy ; ^;
> 
> Maybe I'll help ;D
> ...


I'll never be as good as them though haha
Mhm, took a few hours trying to search for one that doesn't mess around with making gifs

Nah, don't, I'm just gonna drop it, it's just gonna be ignored like the rest of my posts in this section, even if I'm trying to be nice lol.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'll never be as good as them though haha
> Mhm, took a few hours trying to search for one that doesn't mess around with making gifs
> 
> Nah, don't, I'm just gonna drop it, it's just gonna be ignored like the rest of my posts in this section, even if I'm trying to be nice lol.


Whateverrrrr.
I bet dude.

Aww, don't! Everyone's ignored on here sometimes. I am too and I don't do sh!t lol.
All this drama over you will eventually stop. Just wait it out and avoid saying things that ppl can twist around and make you look bad (and avoid drama starting situations, lol)
**** happens. It gets big, gets crazy, eventually ppl get tired of it and move on.
Don't let them bring ya down~


----------



## Hyoshido (May 19, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Whateverrrrr.
> I bet dude.
> 
> Aww, don't! Everyone's ignored on here sometimes. I am too and I don't do sh!t lol.
> ...


Naw, my motives keep rising and dropping, can't keep them stable for 5 minutes when I constantly know there's waaaaay better people around here, and that new members are joining just for this section to make cash, it makes things even harder, I mean, I COULD make a freebies thread and maybe feel like I'm getting better but I know people are just going to throw around their anime girl OC's with animal ears for hair, stuff like that just disturbs me but hell, it's becoming a huge trend now because it's "Kawaii"

Even then, the one I'm using isn't perfect but it gets the job done.

Yeah I guess, but this has been happening for ages even before that whole drama bullcrap, even before I started to mention art hoarding so blech, my reputation is already destroyed so I shouldn't be so worried for ignorance these days, it's gonna keep coming.

However a lovely user earlier sent me a PM saying they wanted to buy me a RLC piece of art for me because they know I've been mistreated recently, It was really nice to read and just makes me keep hope for kind hearted people around here.


----------



## KainAronoele (May 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Naw, my motives keep rising and dropping, can't keep them stable for 5 minutes when I constantly know there's waaaaay better people around here, and that new members are joining just for this section to make cash, it makes things even harder, I mean, I COULD make a freebies thread and maybe feel like I'm getting better but I know people are just going to throw around their anime girl OC's with animal ears for hair, stuff like that just disturbs me but hell, it's becoming a huge trend now because it's "Kawaii"
> 
> Even then, the one I'm using isn't perfect but it gets the job done.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't feel that way  God knows 70% of the artists on here are WAAAAY better than I am, but I don't give up. I won't always get loads of orders, but when I do, I feel good inside and cherish those orders because I know those ppl have chosen me, even with all these other great artists around. Same goes for my Etsy shop too.
Lol, really? Just make a Do's and Don't's list! Not everyone can draw everything, if you can/only want to draw certain things, state it and they'll either ask for another OC they have that follows your list, or you won't be bothered by the ones you won't accept.

I think it does a great job, and I'm sure it's one of the bests you can get, for free at least 

Just gotta prove to ppl that you're not as bad as others put off or drag you down to being. Or if it doesn't matter to you, just ignore them. If ppl are gonna act like you don't deserve stuff, do the same to them and act like they don't exist.
"Do unto others as you would have them do unto you" always thought the wording of that is weird, but in other words, if they're gonna treat you like sh!t (though technically it would mean to treat them like **** as well, but to not drop down to their disgusting level..) act like they aren't even here, if they're gonna swoop to a level of hatred and ignorance, since ppl like that shouldn't exist, pretend they don't, cuz they don't deserve acknowledgement for their stupid bs.
//rant end, lol

Wow, that's really awesome o .o
People like that do really give you hope and make you feel better. I hope others can show you that generosity too, maybe not all can offer RLC, but anything in the sense of trying to be nice to you and help you out, should always be appreciated ^^


----------



## Justin (May 19, 2015)

Closed by request.


----------

